# Unmountable Boot Volume & Hard Drive Error HD521-2W



## jsudds (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi, I'm helping a friend fix her computer. It is an HP running Windows XP Media Center Edition. The problem is it won't boot up at all. Not in safe mode, last known good configuration, etc. Most times when I try to start in safe mode it just restarts. When I tell it to start up in the Recovery Console it gives me a blue screen with the error message UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME and STOP: 0x000000ED (0x856CC9E0, 0xC0000006, 0x0000000, 0x0000000). I tried to boot using the recovery disc that came with the computer, and was able to get into the recovery console that way. I ran the diagnostic test and it gave me the error code HD521-2W. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## _Icarus (Mar 10, 2007)

Often times, that error message can mean it's a physical error with the Hard Drive. You may want to try (if you're comfortable with the hardware) to make sure that the Hard Drive's physical connections are still intact. Can you get into recovery console? If so, your best bet is to run a "chkdsk /p /r" in recovery console and see if that works.


----------



## jsudds (Sep 28, 2005)

I can get into the Recovery Console either by pressing F10 during startup or by booting up with the Recovery disk in the drive. When I get in, it gives me 2 choices -- Start hardware diagnostics or Start PC Recovery. I'm not sure where/how to run the "chkdsk /p /r" When I try Start PC Recovery, I get to a screen that warns "All files, including data files, on the user partition will be lost and the original factory-shipped files will be recovered to the user partition." I was nervous to go further. So at that point, I stopped and had to shut down the computer to get out of it without erasing the HD. Can you tell me how to run the "chkdsk /p /r"? Thanks!


----------



## _Icarus (Mar 10, 2007)

You don't want to use a "recovery disk" to get into this location, you want to use your "Windows XP" install disk. Do you have that?

When the CD finishes booting, you should press "R" to enter into "recovery console" ... it is the first screen after booting where it stops, and give you an option to continue. This should take you to a black screen with white text (similar to a DOS prompt, if you're familiar). That is the point where you run the "chkdsk" ... to do that, just type the command "chkdsk /p /r" and hit "enter."


----------



## jsudds (Sep 28, 2005)

Nope, I get to the screen where I can press "R" but then it takes me into HP PC Recovery, where it gives me only the 2 options "Start hardware diagnostics" or "Start PC Recovery."


----------



## _Icarus (Mar 10, 2007)

How obnoxious ... well, I would suggest you run "start hardware diagnostics" if you haven't already. This shouldn't make any changes, rather just test your hardware to determine if anything is wrong. Try running that and seeing if it picks any problems up.


----------



## jsudds (Sep 28, 2005)

I've already run the hardware diagnostics tests. When I select Start hardware diagnostics, it takes me into PC-Doctor. I ran the basic test, and also the advanced hard drive diagnostic test. Both tests returned the error message HD521-2W. Then I get a gray box telling me to call HP tech support.


----------



## jsudds (Sep 28, 2005)

The gray box says "Recommended Tip: Please contact and provide the error code to HP Technical Support. HP does not recommend performing System Recovery at this time."


----------



## _Icarus (Mar 10, 2007)

After reading up on this error message, "Failed Short Self Test" appears to suggest that your hard drive is simply failing. Your best bet would be to back up your data and have HP replace the drive.

Google as well as Tech Support Forum.


----------



## jsudds (Sep 28, 2005)

Probably too late to back up the data, since I can't get her computer to boot up into any mode that would let me access the data.

Thank you anyway for the help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## _Icarus (Mar 10, 2007)

Not a problem. Please let me know if I can be of any more assistance.


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

I read this thread and it sounded a bit "off" so I ran Google on teh Error Code and found one thread on the hp forum where the User there had the same error code and fixed their problem using chkdsk.

The problem, as Icarus discovered, is that these pre-built companies (like HP) do not ship their systems with "real" XP Install Disk, rather they are semi-crippled and cobbled-together red-haired step-child versions called "Restore Disks".

I wouldn't write this drive (and it's data) off just yet, but would instead try to find a way to access some form of chkdsk. The HP forum thread I read indicated that the HP Restore Disk can do this, it's just a matter of finding out how.

Finally, sending a HD back for replacment requires some thought, as many companies check the HD and if it is found to be NOT bad (meaning having HD errors perhaps, but physically the drive is still functional) they will simply send the HD back to the User in it's original (not working) condition, and at the User's cost.

I'd call HP Tech Support if it is free & fast and see what they say. If it costs money and/or it's inconvenient, I'd try the Recovery option and see what's offered. If you can run chkdsk from a GUI,. do it as it's safe and can only help. If you can get to a DOS environment (where you see a command prompt like C:\), then type "chkdsk /r" and chkdsk should do it's thing.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Also
You might try the old freezer with it in a zip lock bag, but a lotto ticket would be a better gamble.
HP's power supplies stink, and the hard drive could be a casualty from a different problem.


----------



## jsudds (Sep 28, 2005)

Girderman, you're right. This is an HP computer, and HP did not provide a Windows XP Install disk -- only a Restore disk that you have to burn yourself after you buy the computer.



> "If you can run chkdsk from a GUI,. do it as it's safe and can only help. If you can get to a DOS environment (where you see a command prompt like C:\), then type "chkdsk /r" and chkdsk should do it's thing."​


I can't get the computer to boot to any kind of a DOS environment or anywhere else that I can do anything other than run the Restore disk or run PC Doctor.

This computer is out of warranty (purchased 14 months ago). HP's Tech Support is neither free nor fast. (See my previous posts from ~1 year ago.)

HP does have online chat support -- I'll try that to see if they will provide any advice for free. And I'll try to find instructions elsewhere on the Web for running chkdsk from the Restore disc. If none of these ideas works, my friend is going to call in a paid computer technician she's worked with before who will service the computer on site.

Thanks again, everyone, for your help!


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

I see a lot of people suggetion the use of "The Ultimate Boot Disk" in these sitautions.

As I understand it, UBD will boot "live", access the NTFS HD and allow you to run various utilities that might repair the problem. I've only used this disk once, and it was very complicated, I got discouraged and never tried it again.

Maybe this could help you, if someone that knows how to use it well could help...


----------



## layitlo (Mar 30, 2008)

I know this is a old thread but I'm working on a pc with the same problem. It's from 2006 so I'm guessing there is not a warranty. But if I install a new hard drive with the compaq software is there a chance I can go into the old harddrive and copy what I need out of it? The old drive is a seagate 200g sata drive and I'm putting in a 200g wd ide drive. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mfv82 (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm fixin a relatives computer. If you want to grab stuff from an old hard drive you might want to buy an enclosure box or set it up as the slave.


----------



## Scotterz (Sep 20, 2008)

Well Now i can settle the question once and for all of what would have happened if you would have let the HP System restore continue because I just did it on a drive that was giving me that exact same smartdrive error.

The System restore Formatted the entire hard drive then said it could not continue and that I should contact support!!!

OMG!


----------

